# The Push -- Science Fiction at its best!



## Ian Whates (Nov 17, 2009)

The latest title from NewCon Press:

The Push
by Dave Hutchinson

Neil Hanson answers a call to return to Reith, a colony world he helped to establish many, many years ago and never intended to see again; a world haunted by painful memories and now threatened by a secret from his past which even he didn’t know was there. Hanson is faced with an impossible challenge and seems destined to be either the young world’s saviour… or its destroyer.

www.newconpress.co.uk 

A limited edition novella, with introduction by Eric Brown. Available in paperback: 200 copies, each numbered and signed by the author, and dust-jacketed hardback: 150 copies, each numbered and signed by the author and introducer.


----------



## J-WO (Nov 18, 2009)

Might have to raid me piggy bank for this (Squeal! Smash! Jingle-jangle...). I'm starting to collect _Newcon_ releases in the same way I would _Subpop_ records in the nineties. The label itself practically guarantees I'll like it, whatever it is. 

Where have I heard the name Dave Hutchinson before?


----------



## iansales (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds very interesting...


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, J-Wo and Ian.

Finally remembered how to attach an image here!


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow - great cover picture, Ian! You seem to get some really great cover art on a lot of the NewCon titles - how do you manage it?


----------



## J-WO (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree with Patrick about the cover; fantastic use of light and dark.


----------



## Ian Whates (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, Patrick and J-Wo.

Must confess, I'm proud of all the NewCon covers to date, including this one... For this particular cover, I had a very clear idea of what I wanted (it doesn't always happen like that), and was able to provide the artist, Andy Bigwood, with a stick-diagram of what I had in mind. Being Andy, he ran with that and produced the fabulous image you see above, complete with great use of contrast and a wonderful effect for the planetary atmosphere.

As for how I manage to get such great artwork from so many top-draw artists... I'm really not sure. Combination of natural charm, buying the artists a few drinks and then catching them with their guard down, I guess.  

To have had the likes of Fangorn (who earns his keep as a Hollywood conceptual artist these days), Anne Sudworth, Dominic Harman, and Vincent Chong provide artwork for me is a real thrill, and to have worked with new talent such as Andy Bigwood and Dean Harkness is equally rewarding.

You wait to see some of the covers coming up next year as well... Vincent Chong, Les Edwards, John Kaiine and Andy Bigwood all have some stonking covers in the pipeline for me... Roll on 2010! 

Here's a sneak preview of a work in progress for an anthology scheduled for next year's Eastercon, featuring another Andy Bigwood cover:


----------



## J-WO (Dec 3, 2009)

Ian Whates said:


> As for how I manage to get such great artwork from so many top-draw artists... I'm really not sure. Combination of natural charm, buying the artists a few drinks and then catching them with their guard down, I guess.




I bet that's what the Medici used to do, too.

Seriously though, the cover for that story collection looks great; real feel of movement to it. I'm becoming something of an Andy Bigwood fan, I think.


----------

